# My First HID - 65W/45W 'Xeccon' from Ebay



## subwoofer (Feb 17, 2011)

So, thanks to a recent CPF meet, I had to get an HID.



I spotted a 65W HID (branded XECCON) on ebay and have to say, so far I am very pleased with it.



I'm hoping for a little advice on getting the best out of it.



From what I have read, from new, HIDs need a few hours of use to get to optimum output, is this true?



At the moment I have the opportunity to buy a spare bulb and battery for £80, but considering the torch cost £146, I am not sure if this is worth it, or if the bulb and battery it has should last for as long as this torch is worth keeping going, and then just buy the whole thing again. Any opinions on this?



As for turning on and off I read that it should be on for a minimum of 1 minute and left off for at least 1 minute as well.



This seems quite restrictive. Does it matter if you occasionally turn it off after less than 1 minute of being on or, turn it on again straight after turning it off?



Anyway as far as the torch goes. It is a big beast and is shown here alongside my Quark AA Regular, Nitecore Infilux IFD2 and Aurora SH-40 and dwarves them all!











When at the meet, I compared my Aurora SH-40 with SST-50 LED to a Fenix TK45. It appeared pretty comparable on overall output on a ceiling bounce (TK-45 rated at 760Lm), but with a tighter hotspot, so thought I would do a quick output comparison using the Aurora and 65W HID.



I don't know if my rushed photos really show the massive difference in output. The first one is very underexposed as with normal exposure most of it is whitewashed by the beam and spill from the HID.










I underexposed the last one even more to try and show how the beam from the 65W HID is still strong even when the SST-50 beam looks feeble. This is exactly how they appear side by side, in fact I had to check the Aurora was on when I first tried the HID outside alongside it.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 11, 2011)

I've just had a little walk out on the Downs with my thrower SST-50 LED torch (700lm) and the 65W HID (6000lm) and took a couple of photos to show the difference:

65W HID lighting a golf course flag with the SST-50 to the left.





Exactly the same, but with the SST-50 aimed at the flag and the HID further to the right.





both, side by side





Then I had to point the SST-50 down to check it was still on!





This torch is awesome!


----------



## warmurf (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd love to know how this compares to a 35W and 50W. I have a 35W Oracle and a 50W Yezl and they are fairly close in output, with the 50W just slightly longer throwing. It is whiter than the Oracle which give the impression it's more powerful, until you pick up what they light up and realise the similarity. BTW, yes they don't like being turned on and off frequently, but 1 minute waits are not mandatory, you just can't flick them on and off like an LED. 30 seconds is most respectable. I'd buy the extras as a 65W is rather unique (providing it's legit) and unlike 35W with many common spares, if this goes out of production in 6 months you may not be able to get replacements. Like me you've made a fatal mistake of getting a HID early in your collection- everything else seems rather lame now doesn't it!!!


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 13, 2011)

I was considering this light ended up getting the 35/50. The claim is the 65w is much brighter then the 50w Iwould like to see come beam shots from both togeather as well to compare brightness and throw. I am still interested in the 65W I may just buy it and compare them for a review here. If the 65W claims are good I will be using the 35/50 for a special project I have on the bench.

I would for sure buy the extra battery and bulb as stated you never know when these things will go out of production 

Joe


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 13, 2011)

warmurf said:


> I'd buy the extras as a 65W is rather unique (providing it's legit) and unlike 35W with many common spares, if this goes out of production in 6 months you may not be able to get replacements. Like me you've made a fatal mistake of getting a HID early in your collection- everything else seems rather lame now doesn't it!!!



If I buy the bulb and battery, what if the ballast fails? I have decided not to get the spares as it makes the overall cost too high right now.

Maybe it was a mistake, as it blows away anything else and all the LEDs seem dim, even a 2000lm LED mega maglite someone else showed me (he was most disappointed at how his prized torch compared to this one). Now I know what all the fuss is about for HIDs!


----------



## SHADE02 (Mar 25, 2011)

SO, OVERALL, YOU DO RECOMMEND THE EBAY HID 35,50 & 60W FLASHLIGTHS??


----------



## 2100 (Mar 26, 2011)

SHADE02 said:


> SO, OVERALL, YOU DO RECOMMEND THE EBAY HID 35,50 & 60W FLASHLIGTHS??


 
Better get the 65W version from aliexpress. 6600mAH should be enough, there is a 7800mAH version for about usd16 more. Anyway i would not recommend to switch say the 7800mah version on for 75 mins continuous full drain at a time, i think the battery will overheat due to the tube design (heat conducts from the head down the body tube, hence "heat soaking" the batteries inside). Same goes for say a LED version of this design say a 100W CSM-360, even with good passive heatsinking. Too much heat for too little metal, but that has the benefit of being "compact".


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

H everyone,

I have the 65w model and it works great! Im trying to get some beam shots for some comments.

Regards.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi everybody, sorry i could not got any beam shots cause the camera has broken last night when i tried some shots. Beam is pretty ok but the reflector is of a lower quality. After running for 1+ hour at 65w till its flat caused some problems on the reflector.

The center hole at the base was tinted in blue hue and the surroundings had lost its shine & became dull. Im looking for a good replacement reflector for it. Can anyone please assist me in getting a good replacement? 

Thank you so much again. Cheers.. & have a great weekend!


----------



## 2100 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey bro, that shouldn't be the case. I have tried many times full bore runs, none of them < 70 mins before battery cut off, no issue with 3 of my reflectors. Did you get it from aliexpress or Ebay? You should contact the seller for a replacement. IF not I can recommend where you can get it, I think its just a couple dollars, plus shipping via China Post you shouldn't run beyond 12 dollars or so.

Yes, in case you are thinking, there is warranty for the bigger companies you deal with, even on aliexpress. If you purchased this from Yongkang Greentime on aliexpress, they do give 1 year warranty on the torch and 6-mths on the battery. There was an issue with my 6" reflector on another light, and they did rush via 2-days DPEX express courier a new one to me (Guangzhou Sanmak). 
That's why always buy from a company with a good feedback, and if not possible an individual "shop" with lots of feedback. Buying supposedly "cheap chinese crap" doesn't mean you are down and out. I have received full/partial refunds as well.....actually it was even faster than Ebay/PayPal.

No matter what, no worries....you can still get a replacement in worst case scenario, in case you got it off Ebay and the seller cannot help but just provide a partial refund. Maybe get 2-3 reflectors, just in case.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi 2100, thanks for the assistance. I bought directly from Xeccon factory. Have informed them about the issue & they have agreed to send me a good unit reflector. However its been 2 weeks already & no shipment from them. Will give them a call on Monday to check.

Since the light is good i might have a go at a good CNC replacement unit. I want something that has a tighter spot instead of the current flood beam. Please advice if this is recommended or leave it as it is.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## 2100 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am not sure if spending money on a customised CNC reflector is worth it. I'd say leave it as it is. 3" reflectored long arcs have their limitations.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 19, 2011)

High quality 3" reflector may cost more than the entire light. The Dx SST-90 3" reflector may work but 
it's longer, may not fit.

To get tighter spot, you could go with larger reflector.

There is a version of the generic Chinese HID flashlight that 
uses 4" reflector, rather than the typical 3" version. I've seen it on aliexpress but haven't seen it on ebay.


----------



## 2100 (Jun 19, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> There is a version of the generic Chinese HID flashlight that
> uses 4" reflector, rather than the typical 3" version. I've seen it on aliexpress but haven't seen it on ebay.



Bro, pls share your link via PM, I have never come across a 4" generic alu HID.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Go to alibaba & search for "FL001-1", this is one of the model with 4" head.

There are at least one other model, one that looks exactly like the 84mm head version of typical HID flashlight, just bigger,
you'll need to go through quite a few HID on alibaba to find it, they do exist, just not very popular. 

I saw that one from one of the spec sheet, in which it listed 3 head diameters, 75mm, 84/85mm & 100mm,
the photos usually shows the normal 84/85 mm head version, unlikely to find it by looking at photos.


----------



## 2100 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah..... I saw a 110mm outer dimensions of the head, the aliexpress usual ones are 80mm head diameter. So that's a good 1-inch more. Seems to be another one with a 90mm head diameter. How nice if we can get the 90mm/110mm versions, there would be a useful increase in throw and make this a more useful light for hobby use. I said hobby, coz I am not sure who would bring a 65W HID blinding light which easily illuminates 300m objects during regular walks with the dog. LOL! (but seriously you can unscrew it for flood and it actually is useful, you see everything within 50m, no low light vision adaptation needed).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi guys, thats great news. Care to share the link with us.. thanks.


----------



## 2100 (Jun 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys, thats great news. Care to share the link with us.. thanks.



Bro, unfortunately, general links are not allowed and are strictly policed here, you'd need to abide by the rules. Eg those from aliexpress, ebay, websites which are not advertising with CPF. Check out the guidelines on the LED forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi bro, yes i understand. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 11, 2011)

I measured 14120 lux @ 4m on the tape. That's 225k lux @ 1m. Will try to re-measure at 10m when i have the time to go outside, to let the hotspot spread out more.

Meter is the 200k one at DX / Manafont. Not sure how accurate it is.

Just for checking, 3110 lux @ 4m for Dereelight DBS XR-E aspheric. 51k. A bit low since the ballpark around here says 60k.... but i guess you guys would add 20% for the yellow deficiency thingy as the meter is tuned for 2858k tungsten.
This is the single cell 3 mode version.

4160 lux @ 2m or 16640 lux @ 1m for Ultrafire U-80 XM-L. 40mm reflector tail current measurement is 2.59A.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it 65W ebay HID?

for >100K lux light, need 10 meter measurements
For >1 million lux light, need >50 meter measurements

when You get the 10 meter lux, I'll add the 65W ebay HID to the HID lux collection thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ated-Short-Arc-amp-HID-spotlight-Lux-readings


----------



## 2100 (Jul 11, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Is it 65W ebay HID?
> 
> for >100K lux light, need 10 meter measurements
> For >1 million lux light, need >50 meter measurements
> ...


Yep Ebay/Aliexpress/Alibaba 65W generic with the common 75mm reflector, just very prelim readings. I got the meter for quite a while already, just not much time..... If I can confirm the Ebay 65W to be > 200k then its really good. 

I know your list, noticed there is such a big diff like 4 million vs 6 million for 10 and 30-metre ranges respectively. Probably the 2000 lux and 100,000 lux sensitivity are very much different. I'll see what I can do esp at 30 metre.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't have an IS but basically from ceiling bounce, light meter sensor at the same place and different lights like 42mm XM-L where the drive current and emitter lumens are known, we can do some educated calculations. Same "room correction factor". Corona size/spill acting on the surroundings does make a difference, but we get a good idea what it can do. This location where I am measuring has 2 side walls painted white some 1m apart, and ceiling is 2.5m height. I made sure i lay low when measuring so that my head does not get into the way LOL!

Ultrafire U80 - 34 lux <- this light does not suffer from much light drop due to heat buildup, really good. 2.6A
Ultrafire UF-980L - 35 lux. 2.9A
Sky Ray 3 x T6 - 85 lux
Ebay 65W - 191 lux.

Generally in the 4000 lumen range. If you want a more accurate figure, it'd be worst case 4000 lumens and best case 4500 lumens. Not too bad, it is definitely not in the 2000 lumens range. Mine is "2-levels", lower level is 37% lower in intensity. 
I'll try to get 20-30m lux readings asap. Busy.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 17, 2011)

The above measurements are "OTF", so the crappy reflector and lousy ballast and lousy of the 65W HID has already been factored in.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have identified a 50m test range. Took me quite a while so that it'd be good and not so many people walking around (they might call the Police). Sheesh I found out the lights are really damn bright. 

Anyway, i tested 12.2m @ 1582 lux. * 235464* lux @ 1m. Will verify at 50m next time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh! that's good results. Unfortunately, my 65w is having the dull issue again? Have replaced a new reflector & still dull after using for a few hrs. 

Contacted Xeccon factory & will be sending the whole package back to get a new unit replaced.  I hope yours is good, maybe i got a unit which has extra Omph which the reflector can't handle??


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wait....have you tried cleaning the reflector first, since you are gonna be sending back anyway? Use some Magic clean, those windows wiping liquid. Diliute 1:10 and just pour it onto the reflector without touching with hands. Swirl it around etc....let it sit for a min or two.
Then flush with clean water. Pat dry with microfibre.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Bro, i don't think this is the solution. Yours is in good condition & didn't get dull? I got a new reflector from them & went to our SG gathering few weeks ago at Yishun. It's great & everybody had fun & company.

When i came back i was sad that the dullness came back? Oh i forgot, the 3 screws that holds the lamp/ballast was loose when i received the light. I discard the 3 screws & glued it permanently with Eelleys epoxy(grey in color). It hardened & sits well but do you think it vaporized some fumes when it was hot & caused the dullness on the reflector? On close inspection, i can also see some thin film (cloudiness) on the hid lamp itself. What happened?


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bro, actually I have TWO Ebay 65W (so 2 batteries, 2 chargers). The other one also did not get dull. Ask ma_sha1 how I gunned the light for 70-80 minutes at a time for several cycles, just to test the battery/ballast. How many people here do gun for 8-10hrs total resting in between just for battery recharges? But I did have some doubts in the beginning, i tested in the service yard where there are no flammable materials and protected from my other stuff....after like 3 cycles did i moved it in.  (I actually used "slow" dripping water to cool the head but anyway the service yard is very windy)

Sheesh, you are not supposed to use any glue at that area.... Why not just buy another reflector? Save the postage.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting, where is the meeting and local light forum/thread? Pls PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Just did what you told me. Wait for another 5 mins & see if it helps.  I did recycle my Polarion Night Reaper continuously with 2 batteries and it was perfect & cool running at all times.. I love it so much..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Bro,

No results after the cleaning method. Still the same dullness. Anyway, DHL is free for me cause i'm using the company's account. Guess i screwed up the unit myself. Sigh! Never mind, just have to wait for a while before the new replacements arrives. 

This time i won't glue anymore. Thanks.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bro, can chat in PM? What the..... you have a Polarion? Can chat in PM? I wonder how many Polarions are there in this little country, damn, you must be the second guy.

I don't have the space to spare, else i'd have gotten the 0.6 deg beam 10kW searchlights. Those they are using at NDP now, think they have 12 x 10kW...or maybe even the 15kW versions. Last weekend it was rainy, low clouds. 8 of them shone at Republic Plaza and past it, the clouds were lit so brightly that it made Marina Bay Sands ones look like low powered (they are lower powered).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

2100 said:


> Interesting, where is the meeting and local light forum/thread? Pls PM.


 
Here you go mate. We're organizing another outing next month too. Our recent meet up : http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ashaholic-Getogether-in-Singapore!-PART-IV-(4)

The pic you see here is me with the Xeccon 65w light. Light Warriors coming to theaters soon. hehe.


----------



## chanjyj (Jul 19, 2011)

2100 said:


> Interesting, where is the meeting and local light forum/thread? Pls PM.


 
Seems there are THREE distinct groups of Singaporean flashaholics here..
One is pjandyho's group, one sORe-EyEz's group.. and now a new one? Or are they the same group, just expanded and I've been too busy with work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! such a small island & so many groups. Come on guys.. lets merge together.. haha...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 19, 2011)

I know Sore-eyez's group, basically I see quite a few in Clubsnap. For me I am OMO. LOL! Coz I do not drive nowadays....pek chek already.

BTW, if you come to my place, you have 23km - if i am not wrong nearly 80km targets for your throwers.  Basically you will be throwing into 3 different countries....and you see NDP + MBS searchlights, and sometimes if you are lucky RWS searchlights also will be switched on with fireworks behind.


----------



## chanjyj (Jul 19, 2011)

2100 said:


> I know Sore-eyez's group, basically I see quite a few in Clubsnap. For me I am OMO. LOL! Coz I do not drive nowadays....pek chek already.
> 
> BTW, if you come to my place, you have 23km - if i am not wrong nearly 80km targets for your throwers.  Basically you will be throwing into 3 different countries....and you see NDP + MBS searchlights, and sometimes if you are lucky RWS searchlights also will be switched on with fireworks behind.



Those in ClubSnap retain same username? I've seen you on ClubSnap nut no other name comes to mind.
Went on an outing with Sore-eyez before. My one and only one. After that was too busy w/ work.

IIRC pjandyho wanted to attend a gathering but was also caught up by work. Seems we full-time photographers are really busy.

80km? Must pull out my old 200mW laser


----------



## margret green (Sep 3, 2011)

subwoofer said:


> I've just had a little walk out on the Downs with my thrower SST-50 LED torch (700lm) and the 65W HID (6000lm) and took a couple of photos to show the difference:
> 
> 65W HID lighting a golf course flag with the SST-50 to the left.
> 
> ...



This torch is awesome. A pretty one


----------



## R10500 (Feb 8, 2013)

hi guys sorry to bring up this old thread again but i was wondering if anybody can confirm that those larger head diameter versions do exist. mine was specced at 8cm on ebay but its actually 7.5cm so i don't know if those larger specs can be trusted. itching for one with a bigger lamp head lol


----------

